# Richtige Hintergrundsgröße bei Myspace



## fabs87 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi all!

Ich weiß, es gab schon zahlreiche Threads über Myspace und bitte verweist mit nicht auf so ne Layout Seite.
Hier mein Problem:
Ich arbeite gerade an meiner Myspace Seite: http://www.myspace.com/starinafable

Wie ihr gibts da nen Hintergrund, der aber nicht alles "abdeckt". Nun, gibts irgendeinen Code oder so, der das Bild automatisch streckt, bzw sich die Auflösung des Computer anpasst? Oder wie würdet ihr das hier am besten machen mit dem Hintergrund

lg,
Fabs

ps: Wie findet ihr das Hintergrundsbild? Kritik?


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2006)

Ein Hintergrundgrafik lässt sich (noch) nicht skalieren.

Stu Nicholls demonstriert den CSS-Workaround http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/background.html, um ein  img-Element der Fenstergröße anzupassen.


----------



## fabs87 (22. Oktober 2006)

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Nun, Ich kenn mich ehrlichgesagt gar nicht mit html aus, mein myspace code für den hintergrund schaut folgendermaßen aus:

```
table, tr, td{
background-color:transparent;
}



body{
background-image:url(http://fabs87.ohost.de/background.jpg);
background-position:top left;
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-attachment:fixed;
}
```

Ich habe mir den HTML Code von deinem Link angesehen, weiß aber nicht so recht was ich jetzt bei meinem Code umändern muss. könnt ihr mir pls weiterhelfen

lg,
Fabs


----------

